# Carnival of Risk - Haunt at Hellizondo 2010



## Devils Chariot

Here are the pics from our newly themed haunt, Rasputin's Carnival of Risk.


----------



## Devils Chariot




----------



## Devils Chariot




----------



## Devils Chariot




----------



## Eric Striffler

This is beautiful. Wow. Amazing work, I'm so blown away right now!


----------



## Devils Chariot

And all of us in our costumes!


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead

I am stealing the figi mermaid.


----------



## Spider Rider

Brain with eyes in a jar. Winner. I can't believe the scale of your haunt builds. I think this needs to be transported to Burning Man as a moveable art village. I can't make out what is going into the giant meat grinder. Do I want to know? And good to see the cauldron creep looking dapper.


----------



## fick209

You have such amazing talent. This is just crazy awesome. It's beautiful and creepy all at the same time. Fricking love it, great job!!!


----------



## dave the dead

<stands on chair clapping>

Outstanding!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Love it...Tim Burton on steroids....love every creepy detail (and thats lots to love)...but I knew that when I saw the pics of the carousel being built that you posted a while back....great concept and vision.


----------



## Terrormaster

Absolutely FAN-F'N-TASTIC! I've been waiting for these pics all week, your haunt never fails to disappoint. Excellent design and atmosphere. The use of unique and original colors and lighting have left me speechless this year.


----------



## Kaoru

As always great job DC! I love the pics and you guys look great! Or shall I say scary as heck!  Great Job to all you and your group!


----------



## RoxyBlue

VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead said:


> I am stealing the figi mermaid.


I'm gonna steal the whole haunt!

DC, you have just made it into the Top 10 List of Best Home Haunts in the World (as proclaimed by me:jol. What an astoundingly beautiful and detailed presentation! Now I understand why you don't sleep for the entire month of October.


----------



## DeathTouch

Oh my god that is really good.


----------



## Zurgh

I think you made your haunt the gold (or platinum) carnival standard! Great detail, from the props to your staffs makeup & costumes. Awesome job!


----------



## dubbax3

Man! You are sick and dedicated. Thats a lethal combo. Just amazing!


----------



## Lauriebeast

WOW!!!!!!! AMAZING!!!!BEAUTIFUL!!!!!Congrat's to you and your crew. I stand and applaud you all.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Incredible! So much detail. You really captured that creepy carnival look, so much so that I can smell the popcorn and hear the carnival music just by looking at the pics. Stunning!


----------



## Dark Carver

You my friend, have just blown my face off! Nicely done sir. And all of the helpers of course. Gotta love them.


----------



## IMU

You all pulled off another excellent haunt! WOW ... just ... WOW!


----------



## Blastin

amazing. I can't believe this is a home made haunt...


----------



## beelce

OUT-FRICKIN-STANDING DC................What do your dreams look like?


----------



## HauntCast

You switched gears without missing a beat. Once again, I am not worthy.


----------



## Vlad

As near perfect as can be. Excellent!


----------



## hedg12

Beautiful!


----------



## trentsketch

This is just simply wonderful. I love a good carnival theme and this is one of the best I've seen.

Question: how did you get such vibrant shots of your blacklight section? It's stunning.


----------



## Hellvin

Wicked work!


----------



## debbie5

I'm starting to hitchhike now to get there.....I think I might make it for next Halloween. Amazing!


----------



## hpropman

Way to go DC - amazing transformation from the Tiki Island! Love the props - you have been busy this year!


----------



## Devils Chariot

trentsketch said:


> Question: how did you get such vibrant shots of your blacklight section? It's stunning.


I think the sensor in my digital camera likes UV light. I found out it either really loves or hates red light. Anything with red lights gets oversaturated and looks weird.


----------



## Dixie

It just got creepier and creepier as the pictures progressed - I think I got so spun up with the Scarousel that I didnt even dream up how scary YOU could make this. As always, your imagination surpasses my dreams, and I am so very impressed. Thank you for so much inspiration.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Wow! Unbelievable! I must award you the ScreamingScarecrow merit badge of Hardcore Halloween Home Haunter!
The twisted 4H club!
Man, I would walk hundreds of miles on bare feet to visit your haunt!!!


----------



## Zombie-F

Out-freaking-standing! Man, I hope you're submitting to the DVD this year!


----------



## Joiseygal

Awesome work once again!


----------



## pyro

um,, um,, um,, um,,, im speachless,,,,, DC that kicks some big time @$$, i find myself looking at the pics over & over again


----------



## FRIGHTGUY

Hey Craig! I only discovered haunted Tiki Island this year and loved the pictures and videos but was so upset when I heard on Hauntcast it was your last year but then came the haunt at hellizondo and I was happy all over again! Its great to see such creativity and its super inspiring to someone like me who is just getting started. Keep it up! I'm looking forward to seeing what new props you have in store for the haunt next year!


----------



## Longtimer

Very cool. Lots of unique props. I see a lot of care in your work.


----------



## jdubbya

How did I not see this!!?? I need to check in more often. Can't add much to what has been said. Very hard to believe it's a home haunt. Looks like a movie set! Everything about it just pops! Simply amazing!


----------



## dynoflyer

Incredible how you've outdone the Tiki theme which was also fantastic, love it!


----------



## Loran

I agree...amazing. I can't believe its a home haunt either. Do you get any funding? Looks like it would cost a fortune to build what you did!


----------



## lorod

Holy cow! That was simply amazing!! Just when i think I am making some forward progress on my haunted yard, I see a haunt display like this and just want to give up!!?? (But then I just get inspired and keep trying.....hehehehehe)

Great job!


----------



## Devils Chariot

Just uploaded my video from 20210 for those of you didn't get to see it on the various halloween dvds.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oh...my...GAWD! Where did you find the time and energy to put that amazing display together?!?!?! Stunning, just stunning.

I was so happy to see the cauldron creep repurposed as a carney I love that guy!


----------



## JohnnyL

Holy Awesome Batman! Fantastic job, just amazing. Love the colors and detail.


----------



## Spooky1

Damn, DC. Your haunt is amazing. I wish you lived near us, so I could see it in person.


----------



## MorbidMariah

RoxyBlue said:


> I was so happy to see the cauldron creep repurposed as a carney I love that guy!


ME TOO! I was like, HEY, I know that creep!!  Looks like he's making cotton candy? hehe Too cool. Man, just an amazing display.


----------



## CreeepyCathy

AMAZING!... applauding... huge fan of yours.


----------



## nixie

Wow. I bow to you. That is one of the most amazing haunts I have ever seen!!


----------



## BadMonkey

WOW!! Absolutey incredible. Looks like a Tim Burton movie set! Congrats on an amazing haunt.


----------



## Homer

very amazing work.


----------



## Fairlee

You are my new hero! If I had the time, resources, skill...
Just amazing!


----------

